# Canadian Label Catalogue - 1910



## Old Wiltshire (Oct 4, 2018)

-
LAWSON & JONES OF LONDON, CANADA

LABELS, CONTAINERS, BOXES ETC.

 -



 -

Similar to the 'Druggists' Labels Sample Book' that I put up the other day here is another flipbook printers catalogue.
 It is an updated version of a copyright free example from the 'Internet Archive'.
 This one, dated 1910, is from Lawson & Jones of London, Canada.
 The examples contain many names and locations of Canadian chemists, druggists and pharmacies.
 -
 The link to the flipbook is below the cover image.

 -



 -

http://anyflip.com/qbni/zwtd

 -



 -

Link to the 'Druggists' Labels Sample Book' post mentioned above:


https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?689517-Druggists-Labels-Sample-Book


​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2018)

It is interesting to see (as compared to the 1870s book) how much more modern, wordy, and business-like this book is in label design: including even personalised stationary. Very clean, very neat: a transition as we get closer to today's plain packaging. I, though, much prefer the busy designs on the borders of the older (1870s) labels even if many weren't as colourful (barring the chromolithographs, of course). 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCO (Oct 4, 2018)

i flipped thru the book , its definitely interesting . really haven't seen many of the labels in it before . being there from 1910 , I doubt there is a lot of them still in existence . 

some of the labels seemed ahead of there time , didn't think of printing in 1910 as being that advanced or detailed , but some of them really are


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow, that's a fantastic resource!  Quite a few names in there that are familiar to me.  I'll have to look through my labelled druggists tomorrow to see how many have labels that are featured in there.  I saw several that looked familiar.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 6, 2018)

Printers' sample books are amazing resources. The best ones I've ever seen were for another London, Ontario printing firm, the Wright Lithographing Co., Ltd. Back in the 1990s I was able to peruse their old sample books in the their archives. The most interesting things, to my mind, even though I collect drugstore and poison bottles, were the milk bottle labels for myriad independent dairies from the late 1890s through to the 1910s.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 2, 2018)

I actually came across a label sample book at the Longueuil show last week.  Similar era to this but much smaller and it was only labels for boxes or parcels, no bottles.  I was pretty tempted to buy it for $60 but ultimately passed since it was a bit outside my realm of collecting.  I have a feeling that one day I may regret that decision.  I can't imagine there are many of these out there.


----------



## jmv (Jan 18, 2019)

This is absolutely an amazing resource. I bet if printing technology had remained the same, and graphic design technology had remained the same, and the Internet had not arrived (essentially, if time stood still), I would be WORKING for Lawson & Jones of London, Ontario RIGHT NOW! 

Actually, I bet they are the predecessors of the Jones Packaging. Checks the Internet...

https://www.jonespackaging.com/about/history 

Yep, I think it's them. Founded in 1882. In 1885, they "Imported stock from England to introduce the first pre-gummed labels to Canada—a precursor to today’s sophisticated pressure sensitive labels"

ps: I see the source for these two books is the Thomas Fisher Rare Book Library at U of T. You can download the source files here: 

Lawson & Jones Catalog: 

https://archive.org/details/labelscontainers00laws

Druggists Labels: 

https://archive.org/details/newsamplebookofc00harr


----------

